# Property List Damaged



## offtheroad (Jul 10, 2009)

I ran DiskWarrior 4.2 and it came up with "Propety List Damaged" and can not be repaired. I seem to have lost over 130GB of files in my Document area but the space is still being taken up some where. Yes I checked the trash.
I'm on a Mac Pro intel Snow Leopard 10.6.7 Something is eating up all my space.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

While in the Finder, go to the menu View, Show View Options, and put a check mark next to show folder size. Now open your hard drive and see what folder is big enough for it, and keep opening it until you find where the size is taken up.


----------



## offtheroad (Jul 10, 2009)

sinclair_tm said:


> While in the Finder, go to the menu View, Show View Options, and put a check mark next to show folder size. Now open your hard drive and see what folder is big enough for it, and keep opening it until you find where the size is taken up.


Thanks, but how could all the files have moved from the Documents area to who knows where?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

There could be almost any reason, biggest one being an errant click and drag. Did you find the files.


----------



## offtheroad (Jul 10, 2009)

sinclair_tm said:


> There could be almost any reason, biggest one being an errant click and drag. Did you find the files.


No but thank you. I'm sowly migrating files to a new "zeroed out formatted" HD.


----------



## offtheroad (Jul 10, 2009)

sinclair_tm said:


> There could be almost any reason, biggest one being an errant click and drag. Did you find the files.


Thanks for the response.
The files were downloaded directly to the Documents area and not draggged and dropped. But I did get this error message when trying to drage a file to my thumb drive. see attach.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Your attached is missing.


----------



## offtheroad (Jul 10, 2009)

Thats because I couldn't see a button for attachment.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If you click the Post Reply button, instead of using the Quick Reply, you should have a button that looks like a paperclip. If it is missing, let me know, and I'll let the admins know, as we are still working the kinks out in the new site GUI.


----------



## offtheroad (Jul 10, 2009)

Finally found it.
Here is a error message I got when downloading a file to my thumb drive and a pdf report I got after I ran DiskWarrior. Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Okay, the permissions errors are Java files, and every Mac I've had have had the same errors. Java is a messy thing to being with, so you can ignore those errors. As for the property list errors, those are preference files, and it's a common thing for them to go bad. The best thing is to delete the ones it lists that are in your "MacHD>Users>yourusername>Library>Preferences" folder and allow them to be recreated the next time you launch the program. As for the missing files, download TinkerTool and have it show invisible files and then sort it by file size like I said before. As for the error, it's a generic Finder error.


----------

